# I need help



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

At first thank you.Now my questions is which type of chicild(prefer name) is this (mentioned in image) male or female?
Link is given below:


http://imgur.com/CCHmL


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's at least partly a red zebra, which is from lake Malawi in Africa.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you very much.But i need to know is it male or female????



http://imgur.com/CCHmL


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It has a little pink on its sides, so maybe male. Venting is the only sure way of knowing. There's numerous how to's on what to look for.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it possible to breed with red zebra chicild and yellow lab chicild?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

budai13 said:


> Is it possible to breed with red zebra chicild and yellow lab chicild?


Yes its a pretty common cross but why would you? The market is already flooded with poor quality labs and zebras.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

budai13 said:


> Is it possible to breed with red zebra chicild and yellow lab chicild?


1) It looks like a "Red Zebra". It may even be a pure Red Zebra (Metriaclima Estherae). If it is a pure Metriaclima Estherae (non-Hybrid) then I agree, it looks like a male-- Females are usually darker. 
2) Yes you can breed it with another Red Zebra, because it is already a "Red Zebra".
3) Are you asking is it possible to breed it with a Yellow Lab? It is possible, they will cross breed all the time.
4) If you are asking is it OK to breed it with a Yellow Lab, then no. We do not recommend it.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

I put 3 yellow labs last day in 2ft length X 1ft hegiht X 1ftwidth but they have always hide and not move why?I hope in their one male and other 2 female. I put them because of breeding.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely not a pure Red Zebra. Really, it looks like a really really orange Kenyi male. Very colourful, but might be a hybrid. Probably male, but the fish looks odd so it is hard to know for certain. Will probably breed with either Red Zebras or Yellow Labs just fine, but be aware that the fry would be hybrids.

Did you just get this fish? I wonder what the fish looked like in the past.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

budai13 said:


> I put 3 yellow labs last day in 2ft length X 1ft hegiht X 1ftwidth but they have always hide and not move why?I hope in their one male and other 2 female. I put them because of breeding.


They don't do well kept like that. You need a larger group for them to feel comfortable, and that tank is too small long term.

The fish will act scared all of the time, or one of them mighty beat up the others.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

So if i put only 3 yellow lab then it is not possible to breed.In next post i will attach photo.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

budai13 said:


> So if i put only 3 yellow lab then it is not possible to breed.


Why? If you have even 1 Male and 1 female they will breed. Are all 3 males, or all females?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

budai13 said:


> So if i put only 3 yellow lab then it is not possible to breed.In next post i will attach photo.


It is possible for them to breed, if you have a male and a female. But it is not a great situation for them to breed. You need more fish for them to feel less scared and having more fish makes it easier to keep the fish from beating each other up.

That tank is too small for a chance of good success also. Breeding Yellow Labs is not as easy as breeding Guppies.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sir please look the attachment given below:



tell me which is male and female?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't breed those fish. The lack of black marking points to them not being yellow labs. Maybe partly lab,but not pure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, I agree, the all yellow one is probably a Red Zebra hybrid, if you care about breeding pure Yellow Labs.

As for differences between males and females... this is one of the toughest Mbuna to sex. You can guess pick out some likely males and females out of a large group, but individuals are very difficult to know.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

please click on picture after you have seen 3 pics more.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sir,i actually i want to know male and female.Please click the picture there are more pictures.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sir one question more:

Is there any food available for increase breeding chance?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can't tell the sex of yellow labs by just looking at them. You most pull them out of the tank and vent them.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, those two have a lot of orange tint to them...likely hybrids. Yellow Labs are so popular that most strains have been crossbreed many times over. It's difficult to find really good quality pure labs.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Budai:

Hello. The Yellow Lab is very difficult to tell sex if you do not "Vent". There is no way a picture will show that it is a male or female. I have seen all 5 pictures, no person can tell if they are male or female.
If they want to breed, they will breed, with or without your help. Again, we cannot tell by the pictures if they are male or female, and also, your fish look like hybrids already.

Get a good food high in veggys (low protein).


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

If i check vent then what is for male identification and female identification?


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

I put four yellow lab in one tank (I guess two male two female) but they not move is there any chance for breeding?
Can i put out of 2 labs from tank?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

budai13 said:


> If i check vent then what is for male identification and female identification?


Do a web search for "Venting Cichlids". If you turn the fish over, there are 2 vent holes. If they are both the same size==Male. If one hole is bigger==Female.

It takes time for the fish to settle before they will breed. It may take months before they settle. If you have 1 male and some females (and if the female is ready) it will happen, but it is not up to you. It is up to the fishes.


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sigh...


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sir how to keep water crytal clear.After water change 3 to 4 days it is clear but after it will cloudy.
I have two top filter(sobo and venus)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What color is the water green or white?

White cloudiness is due to substrate that needs to be cleaned better or bacteria bloom. Because yours is happing after 4 days I'd say bacteria.

Is your tank cycled? Post test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sir how can i test ph lavel,nitrate and nitrite?And what about bacteria bloom????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aquarium supply vendors sell test kits for these, can you get the API Master Freshwater Test kit in your location?

Once you test your water it will help you know how to solve a bacteria bloom. Do you have an ammonia test kit already? What are the test results?

Is your tank cycled?


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Then i have to buy.......

And tank is being cycle 2 days in a week.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

budai13 said:


> And tank is being cycle 2 days in a week.


 I'm not totally understanding this statement. Your tank was cycled 2 days ago and it took a week?

You would not expect to have ammonia if your tank is cycled. But ammonia can cause a bacteria bloom.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there possible to say male or female(Without venting) of Golden sevrum chicild.I have many sevrum chicild.
possible to breed in home aqurium????????????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may wish to start a new thread in the CA or SA forum (not sure which the severum falls into).


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

As DJR said, start another post in South American. If it is really a Gold Severum Cichlid.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

I put 6 yellow labs (may be its nore pure yellow lab) in my 2ft l,1ft h,1ftw tank.And i check vent (2male and other females)
and i provide lots of flat stones and one big cave.But they have not pair till now.Is any chance for breeding plz guide me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd put them in a 36" tank at least and rehome the extra male if he causes trouble. You want to make lots of small caves by piling up rocks to 1/3 of the height of the tank.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Actually is there any procedure to make pair of yellow lab.I have six labs ( 2 male and other female) in one tank (2ft length,1ft height,1ft width)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. The fish will spawn if they choose or fight if they don't care to spawn.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

when summer come then 5 to 6 chicild die every year and same thing happen when come begging of winter.is there any solution.
Now in my location (India0 begin of summer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are these outdoor fish? They do need a controlled climate. I'd bring them into a heated/air conditioned room.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have thermostat and begin of winter i was on it and begin of summer then i turnoff.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Are your fish tanks inside your home? How many tanks do you have?

Thermostat--This is for your home, right? Not the heater in your fish tank?

I think your fishes are dying during winter and summer for 2 different reasons.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

budai13 said:


> I have thermostat and begin of winter i was on it and begin of summer then i turnoff.


If the water temperature goes to or below 20 degrees Celsius/ below 68 degrees Fahrenheit for a few days or more the Malawi cichlids usually die.

You keep asking if there is some sort of trick to get Yellow Labs to breed. The fish need to be healthy and not scared, so the females can develop the eggs so they can be laid. The best way is to have them in a group, since they are nervous kept in small numbers and the male may beat up the female in small groups. Once the female lays and picks up the eggs in her mouth, she needs to fell safe and comfortable to carry the babies until the fry can swim for themselves. The pair do not form a bond.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

noki said:


> budai13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have thermostat and begin of winter i was on it and begin of summer then i turnoff.
> ...


And 6 Labs in a 24" X 12" X 12" tank is too small to make them feel safe/comfortable.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes my tank is in home and i have thermostat or heater for aquarium not for home....


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

budai13 said:


> when summer come then 5 to 6 chicild die every year and same thing happen when come begging of winter.is there any solution.
> Now in my location (India0 begin of summer.


I think it maybe either your tank is too small for your fishes==Not enough O2 during summer, maybe.
Your local water system maybe adding something to the water during Winter and Summer. Call and ask them (your local water provider).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even though you have a thermostat and heater in your tank...the tank also would ideally be in a climate controlled room in your home with a home thermostat and heater/air conditioner.

Aquarium heaters are meant to raise temp 10 degrees fahrenheit or less so if the room is absolutely frigid or overheated...like a garage...your tank will be too.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

After water change would i use Rid-All-Anti Ich and Rid-All-Anti Chlorine both????????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with those products, but you should use dechlorinator always if your tap water has chlorine or chloramines. And only use ich medication if your fish have ich.


----------



## budai13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Recently my many chicild have some red spot their body(it seems bleeding) and died one after one plz guide what the proper medicine for that and i have also used potasium permanganet medicine but it did not works.


----------

